
Twitter’s ‘Moments’ Will Try to Tame the Chaos - kanamekun
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/08/technology/twitters-moments-will-try-to-tame-the-chaos.html
======
Chefkoochooloo
Looks like a good way to get concise news and facts on Twitter. Even by
searching events and hashtags currently, there is a lot of junk that comes up
between actual, good information. Since Moments has curators, hopefully the
information can be streamlined and presented in a clearer fashion.

